# ,  / >  FB-NexT

## RK4FB

:
1)   
2)   -  -,   12 
3) CW; SSB; DIGI -    CW   ,   - QSK,   ,  /  DIGI.
4) Pout=10Wtts

    Z-1:: http://www.kradex.com.pl/z1.htm

           ...

   : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=11041 
     , *    ! 

*      - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post383356
      ,   MODE.      .

  PCB   * FB-NexT*  .
*
  02.01.2010
*
         ,         ,    ,      SW2010   .           :
_CW PocketRadio_ 
1)    3,5-7-10-14-18-21,   ""
2)  CW 
3)     
4)   DDS AD9832-AD9834
5)   
6) semiBK   full QSK
7)   ,  ,        CW ,  : ,  , SPLIT.
8)   -    .
9)   ""  .

 618

----------


## (UR5VEB)

,     ?

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> *(UR5VEB)*
> ,      .   Ron=70


      10,      .

----------


## RK4FB

[quote="Anvar"]


> ?  ,


 /  ,     .

   sPlan         :Wink:     -   :Smile:  ,    GOST   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RK4FB

> "" -  .


 ...   :Embarassed:     ,  **,        - .

----------


## Ua3UtA

> 4053   ?


-

----------


## RK4FB

> -


     ,    10  :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*Anvar*
            ...          :Wink:     7   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*Ua3UtA*
  ,    TDA2003  UR6EJ   ...  :Very Happy:    LM386   ...

----------


## Ua3UtA

*RK4FB*
386-4 2822-6,  17422-9  :Very Happy:

----------


## DerBear

+5  .     .    ,        1744.                  10    32 . 1744   ,    -        5-7.      .         386  .

----------


## RK4FB

> 7358(  LA1185)


  ,    ?

----------


## Anvar

> 


?

----------


## UA0YAS

*Anvar*
 "" -    ,    Win Mobile 5.   PSK, RTTY.             8.867 .

----------


## RK4FB

*RK6AJE*
      - 


> ,  , .       .


   -  ...   ? 
     -      ,      -    ,     :Smile:

----------


## RA9YTJ

:    ,  -  .

----------


## RK4FB

> .  VT3  VT7  ?


, !   VT7 -        VT3 2n7000,     3.

 ,        1-    :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      .


 ...   :Smile:  ...

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3bp*  ,    5

----------


## (UR5VEB)

9.   8?
  LM386   .       .      .

----------


## UR5VFT

RK4FB     7400.     ..

----------


## Anvar

> "" -    ,    Win Mobile 5.   PSK, RTTY.            8.867 .


      ,      ?
   ,   ,       :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB     7400.     ..


 ..      ...

----------


## RN3ZFR

to *RK4FB*
, !   ,  -  ,  -       .



> 6-      8-  ,


       ?

   .  VD1-VD5, VD8, VD10, VD11 (  ) -  409?
 n-p-n  p-n-p -   .
R31  3,9  -   ?    40   "",   ...
  -  -  55  . "",    .     ,    .
,   -  " ",    :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,        ?


. 
-     ,  7  . 
-,     - " " :wink:

----------


## DerBear

,       ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,"   " " "   !   !


      ...  ,    .    . .  :Rolling Eyes:  [/i]

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


 - 2



> .  VD1-VD5, VD8, VD10, VD11 (  ) -  409?


 ...   BAS24 ...



> n-p-n  p-n-p -   .


BC547-548  3102-3107



> R31  3,9  -   ?    40   "",   ...


   -   



> -  -  55  . "",    .     ,    .
> ,   -  " ",


NE592+2xKT646+2xIRF5  10

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> RN3ZFR
> 
>    .  VD1-VD5, VD8, VD10, VD11 (  ) -  409?
> 
> 
>  ...   BAS24 ...


    1n4007.

----------


## AversT

> (UR5VEB)
> 
>     1n4007.
> 
> 
>  ...      ,        " "


,   "  "   :Smile:     .
     (1, 1000 ),      .

----------


## AversT

1N4007   .        UR4LIE.  ,  1N4007      -  TRX.

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> ,    !
> 
>  "For band switching" !  0,6 ! 2 . !


         IMD3

----------

> .   . ,, .


    ""    :Smile:

----------


## DerBear

3308   ,   3312  3313 ...   .   ""   ...

----------

*RK4FB*

    :

----------


## RK4FB

*mikhey33*
,   3308! 22241 - !

----------


## RK4FB

*y_kiyko*
,    :Embarassed:          10    :Very Happy:   ! :: http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=443634#443634

----------


## Ua3UtA

*RK4FB*
 (    )

----------


## RK4FB

*Ua3UtA*
    ...   ,     ...    ?

----------


## Ua3UtA

*RK4FB*
      -  .            :Very Happy:

----------

> *mikhey33*
>    ...    8O         !


  "BIZONE"     .  ,   ,           ,      .

----------


## RK4FB

[quote="mikhey33"]


> "BIZONE"     .


     ,   ,     -  -...    ,     .

----------


## RK4FB

> !       50-100    ...    ...


     ???

----------


## rv3ae

> -  .           Very Happy


 NOTCH,   ""(10-15  ?)....  ,    !
  MINIYES, -   ,      40.
       ,     .  ""   , -   ,   ...

----------


## Ua3UtA

> 1      "" - - ,    1  "" +9,   VT15?!


 -    SSB

----------


## RK4FB

*rv3ae*
,     ""     15     -   ,    ,   :Smile:   ,     ""   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RW3FY

> * RW3FY*
>   ,    ,  ,  - !


  . ! 

  ---  R45 ,         -.      -  39 ,   , ,      --- 361 (   ).     R45    ,    .

  ---    CW ( )   -   ,   .         (       ---       ,     ),      ,     .

----------


## RU4UU

> 


    ?

----------


## RU4UU

R12-13-23-24,    .  :Very Happy:  
   -          TX-RX...

----------


## RK4FB

> -          TX-RX...


    ?  -  ...

----------


## RU4UU

S- .



> ?  -  ...


   ... ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*All*      SSB/CW      :: http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=63347

----------


## RK4FB

*UA0YAS*

 250
 350
http://www.avers.cwx.ru/

----------


## Serg

> -    SSB


,  . -   "" ,      ,    SSB       ,     -    .

----------


## RU4UU

*mikhey33*
     !

----------

*RK4FB*

        .

----------


## RK4FB

> .


      "?" - *   . 
*
  -   ,  -       Analog Devices,    Fairchild, MMIC ,    MiniCircuts   "" -        .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   .        . -   .     ,    .      .


    ,    - ,               .  :wink: 

    -      .  :P

----------


## UA0YAS

"".    ...     .

----------


## UA0YAS

.   .  .  - 0603    ?

----------


## DerBear

.    4053,        ,   2 ? 2  ...   -()      ...      .

----------


## RK4FB

,   ,    -    -.     .  :Smile:  http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=63398

----------


## DerBear

,          .      ,     .    ,      .   2          .    2    .

----------


## RU4UU

,    -  ,  .        ...  :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*RK6AJE*
...              "  "    -      -   -    .               :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> -  ,    .


  :Wink:

----------


## US5MGT



----------


## RK4FB

*mithun*
...   ,   - -?

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ?


 .

----------


## Phoenix

R68, R69 .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> ,      303-     1-2  ????


    BF245A,  SMD - BF510,BF511.

----------


## konstantin us5itp

""    J309:

----------


## VICTORY

3  DA1    .?

----------


## RN3ZFR

> 3  DA1    .


*UR4UA*,        .    ... ,       ,  LC-,   STEP.      R  R.
,   ,   ,    ...

----------


## RN3ZFR

> 3-


 , ,    ,    .



> 30   -   ,   ?


   100.    .    ,     ...
   .   ,   -     2 (, c  CW),       ,  ,  ?

----------


## RK4FB

**
   ,  .         -    ""   :Very Happy:  
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=63520

----------


## US5MGT

to RK4FB             .3 BA3308     LM386    VT14      (     !!!)          :Smile:  .        2  BA3308.             4053?        :Embarassed:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,    .


    UR3LMZ   SW2010.
*mithun* ,        .



> 4053?


        Rin/out=50Ohm

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      .  S-    ?


 ,      ,         .  -  .

----------


## Luis

2   DA1 ,    ,  .    .        ""   ,     ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

> , " " -   -    2-  VT15,  4. DD1,  -   -    VT4?     ""


 2-  VT4  ,  4-  DD1 -  ,   VT4   -   ""   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

**
       ,  ,    - 10  , 14  ,   ,      - http://www.qrp4u.de/docs/en/rf_ampl/index.htm   -     IRF510-630.

----------


## RK4FB

*Anvar*
  ,       .   -      ?

----------


## RK4FB

> 2xRD16. 12,     ""


      ...     RD15HVF  ...  ,    ... 

 IRF510, 520, 630     ...  15      ,      -     ... 

    ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  .


*Anvar*
    ...   ::

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ?         -  ?   .


     ?        ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     ,   .


     ?

----------


## RK4FB

*Anvar*
     ,        ,            ,    +         -   ...     ""   :Very Happy:

----------


## Serg

?    10 PEP,  IRF-     ,       ,  .

----------


## AversT

> 2 (). 2-6 - 317,514, 2-8 - 417,514.     ,   ( ),      .     (Averst) ,     .       ...


           1  2.     ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## RN3ZFR

IRF-.    ,   10   .

----------


## RN3ZFR

> 


,     646-  IRF-.  RV3LE  939-,    5    U=24    8O  .
    ,  , ?

----------


## RN3ZFR

> 939  646         
> 
>    10


  939-    , ,  646-...    RV3LE - :
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=59690

----------


## RK4FB

> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=59690


   ...   R10,    ,      IRF    ...    ...     -    -  ...     10    :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

**



> IRF


   ALC



> 1. 3  7      1000 -      .


    -      -  ALC - 



> 3+R5    .


 .



> R1  1


 ,      ,       IRF.



> 646-     ,    -      ,


   ,  IRF   ,      1-15    25-10  .




> :     ,    ,      IRF510 -     ,        .  ,    ,  -  150 - 160.


  .

----------


## RK4FB

**
 ""  ,    16       ,        ,  ,         12  ---  .      -    :Smile: )))

----------


## RK4FB

*Anvar*
 -   ,   ,       :Smile:

----------


## VICTORY

> IRF-.


     ?

----------


## ur3ilf

""  IRF?              .    10      921      ,    20  12V.     RD16  IRF     .         .   IRF         1+1/4 .      .        "".         IRF? RC    -    . 
    +RX  +TX       1      VD1,VD2?

----------


## ur3ilf

"". 921       .



> ?


   1+1   ,    .               .         .  ?  . IRF        .

----------


## rv3ae

> VT15  2N7000  315               ?


   .    LA   .   BIAS,      .   2      .

----------


## RK4FB

*All*
   .    .   - !

73! cul de RK4FB sk

----------


## a_lek

> ˸,  530  -!   RD16 &  RD6.  .       530-  25   2 -.     5    ,     :wink:


     ?

----------


## a_lek

> *a_lek*
>         .
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0


,   ,       .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,      . 
     ...  :Super: 
      :
http://foto.cqham.ru/showgallery.php...00&ppuser=3508

----------


## RA4FIX

> ,   -      , -...


  , ˸. -  , 5- ,    3   50 ,   " "  !
    ,       ,       "" ,  ,  0,9.

----------


## RK4FB

*RA4FIX*
 , ,         :Wink: 

*To all*
     .      Z-1,          ...     - 120... ! ,      ""      ...       :Wink: 
,   -    155165,            ,    ,     -         .
    : http://www.kradex.com.pl/z1.htm
 :Wink:

----------


## RK4FB

** 
     ...   ...   ,  ...  ..

----------


## UA0YAS

...    ,  (   )    .. -     ,    .    ,  .   ,      . !!!!        ,  ""     .  ""  ,      .   -    .    ?

----------


## UA0YAS

.    .   !

----------


## UA0YAS

5,2 .    ,.   .

----------


## EW1KA

2920  2922   CW Tx ,    70 .
    ,      .
     .    ,         .   -   .
      . 
   22921        ,    .
EW1KA

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3bp*
     ...     http://www.rv3yf.ru/      921       .  :wink:
    2SC1969 ---   ,    - 220...
...       ...     922+2 922  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RK4FB

*RN3ZFR*
     MIT  90-150  http://efind.ru/icsearch/?search=SC1969

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  MIT?


  - .



> 921 -?


  :Laughing:

----------


## RK4FB

*RU3GA*
 ,      922,  -      .   :Very Happy:

----------


## ua3uhp

4053              !!

----------


## RK4FB

-   ,      ...       ?  ?

  -     - http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=510 ???

----------


## RK4FB

> ?      VFO  F+ ,       VFO  F-    14  18         .           VFO  .


 ...     ?      ?       ? ...       - ,   ,      ... -   -    ?

----------


## RK4FB

*ur3ilf*
 8   4-     nMOS  4053 MOS,      , ,         -  , .  :Wink:

----------


## RK4FB

*ur3ilf*
    ,  8      nMOS .   :Very Happy:         ,  cMOS , ,   "  "     . -  400    74HC4053  9 . , ,  -     ,      FT857.

----------


## RK4FB

> .lay


  ,      all band ...

----------


## RK4FB

,    1- .

----------


## RK4FB

*RA4FIX*
,   ,  ?

----------


## RK4FB

*RA4FIX*
,    ...    :Wink:     ,          -60-70  :Smile:

----------


## RA4FIX

> -60-70


 !



> 


 ,   :wink: 
!

----------


## RK4FB

*Anvar*
   ,       ,         -     .  CAD CASE -    .    sPlan&sLayout.

*RA4FIX*
 ,  ,  ...   :Evil or Very Mad:          -  !!!  :Rolling Eyes: 


*All*   "  -    ...
  1- . http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0

----------


## RK4FB

*Anvar*
     ...     ...  ...

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   -  !


    24  30  40  ,     ...      -    :Wink:

----------


## RK4FB

*To Anvar*

...  CAD/CASE     , PCAD   DOS ...    ,       -    ,      - LISP.  :wink: 

   -   ,    "" /  WYSI-WIG  .

----------

:Exclamation:

----------


## AversT

, !




> 


 " "  :Very Happy:    ?

----------


## melan

*RK4FB*
   "lay"  ?

----------


## RK4FB

...   -    ...

----------


## R6BK

, .

----------


## RK4FB

> , .


  :Smile: 

 ,                  .    ...            US5MSQ - US5CAA 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=285

  ?

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3bp*
,      ,     ,     ,     - ,        . :wink: 

-  -       .  :Rolling Eyes:             70155        ,      .   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RK4FB

*Ua3UtA*
      US5CAA.

----------


## rz3bp

> *rz3bp*
> ,      ,     ,     ,     - ,        . :wink: 
> 
> -  -       .             70155        ,      .


.
   ,  ,,   .
      .
    .  "".
!  .

----------


## RK4FB

,   ,   - "   "  ? ...     -   ...

----------


## RK4FB

!

 :
1)   ,   -     SW2010.
2)   - ...
3)   ?
4)       2- ?  ...
5) ,  10
6) ,  220
7) ,  
8)   -  38 35  .

...  !   .




> NEXT,     2       -...


   ,      -    :Smile:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

2  ,      :Very Happy:  .
 VT1     DA1,  : http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=66294

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

SW-2010,        -.
  F4    VT5,   ,     F1, F2   , (.. ),    ,      .    SSB       .

----------


## rz3bp

> *Oleg UR6EJ*
>             - ,        . (


,   7358   ,  ..

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   7358   ,  ..


    ...       ...           ...

----------


## RK4FB

-    ...     ?           ,           ,         ...         :Smile:

----------


## rz3bp

, ,     .
  .
   .
.    .
 ,.
 " "    .

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3bp*
      ...        ,   ...

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*
   ...  -  ...          SW-2010 .

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*
 :Smile: 
    SW-2010 -  ,       ...   ...

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*
,    /    ...    3308 70 ,   ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,                   .


   -   .  :Very Happy:     -       .



> ,    ,  70   BA3308   ,        .


            ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       8_10         60  ?


  :Wink:         2- ,        ,     ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     ...


   ,         -     ,   -     .               =70              -          .      .      ,           . 
     -     -  .               ,             -  .
         :
+10 1- / -6 /+10 1- / -6  / +25  LA1185/  - +35  +65-70 3308  20  ...  120   . 1  1   -  !

----------


## RK4FB

> !  
>  , , ...


..    ..         :Wink:

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     1000000.


  , , ...  8)

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


  .       :Smile:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RK4FB
, 
            NEXTa        .
,  ,    .   :Sad:  
  ,         .
      RX-TX:
   -     .
        .
     TRX,    , 
      .
 1  2   1  .
   .

----------


## RK4FB

!



> RX-TX:
>    -     .


   -76   :Very Happy:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

.
1.        .
2.         .
3.     . (      )
4.    .     +      .
  15_20
5.    .
6.             .
7.  1       . 
-------- 
      - .

----------


## RK4FB

> 


    ? CW -     ,  CW .    .

----------


## melan

> .


  .
    ?

----------


## RK4FB

> RX-TX     ...
>    ,   .
>    CW ,  CW-SSB  ?


    -     -         :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> -76
> 			
> 		
> 
>   
> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=39402


...   ?      - "  ..." --,     .   -  .

----------


## RK4FB

> .


  , LA1185  9 .  :Smile:

----------


## Serg007

> .6   ,    ,  NE5532       :wink:


   ,         ,  ,    50-100 ,    0,3-0,5,           15-20 ( -     ),        ,         .




> , 3308    ?       60-70


           ,        ,  ()

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Serg007
!



> 


  ,          ,  .
    ,  .     :Sad:       ,    -   ,    
   .
   -   ,     .
1.  ! 
     (   )   . 
,        ,  -     -,
    ? 
2.  .  
              ,     . 
    ?
3. ! 
      .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=66294
   LA1185.
           ?
4.    ,         .
       ,     .
-----------------
,    .
.
       ?
------------------

Orcad 10.5

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RK4FB



> ,    ,      -        .


  :Very Happy:  
 .
    ,  4  (   )    . 
        ,          . 
     ,           
     SpectraLab.
,     ,     ,     .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Serg007



> ,          600    220-350


,     ,      .   :Very Happy: 
     ,      .     . 
       . 
     ,   R      L1    ,
     IC1   TX.
(      )
 ,      .  :Very Happy: 
 :Very Happy: ,   .



> RK4FB :
>    ,    ,      -        .


   ?

----------


## Serg007

> *Serg007*
> 1)    ...                   (20-20)  BA3308?   ?      ,     ,   ?
> 2) ...         20-30 ...   .     70 .     ?


,     
1.      ,      ,       ?
   , ..  (            )        7,     -   0,3
2. ,             40,             2 (  ,   LA1185) -     5-6  / -  12-15.            2 -   ( )   15 ,      ,       2 - 0,7-1 ,       -  0,1   :Crazy:  
    (  )  0,7/= 7  -        0,7/7=100(40)

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 


  ,  ,   ...
  ,   .  :Smile:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

To all
       .
      3      2000      :Very Happy: ,  
       ,    .
 ,   ...

----------


## RK4FB

> 3      2000     ,         ,    .
>  ,   ...


 , -    :Smile:   , ,     ,  ...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*Serg007*
*Oleg UR6EJ*
       ,       ?
1) /   3  (     )
2) /   20  (     )

? :
     3                   (20-20)  BA3308. .

----------


## RK4FB

*Serg007*
  9?   Rf=350 ?       30-70,  .      .

          .     .

----------


## us5evd

_
...  -  -
...      ?_ 
 :Very Happy:        .

----------


## RK4FB

> ...     ,    .


  /   3       ,          ,    ,    3308   3          ,           ...        .    :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4FB

*us5evd*
,  ?  :wink:

----------


## RK4FB

*us5evd*
...   ,   ,   ?  , !

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,   ...  :Very Happy:  
      .

----------


## RK4FB

> -


... - ,           .

----------


## US5MGT

to RK4FB     6

----------


## RK4CI

> 


   ,     .

----------


## ew8ck

RK4FB ,   ,  ,     !!

----------


## RK4FB

...           ...  FB-2004       ...

----------


## RK4FB

...     :::: 
   ,      LA1185,    ...  ...   -   ?

----------


## rz3bp

> .


 .

----------


## ur3ilf

VD13?        R62?      CW                +,  +W.               .
    9 . 4053    tt    4.

----------


## ur3ilf

,         +RX/+TX,     R72-R73  100    QSK       .     RX/TX.   ""      RX/TX.    VT2, VT3   .  .   .   . :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*RA0JV*,  ,     ...      :Wink:

----------


## VICTORY

> ...     66  -  -  ?


 .

----------


## ur3ilf

?   .       .

----------


## RK4FB

*ur3ilf*,+1  ... -   ...  . .
*RA4FOC*,   -      .

----------


## RA4FOC

DD1    .

----------


## RK4FB

4-  344.012      ?      - ,   ?

     70-100

----------


## RA4FOC

*RK4FB*, 
      ,   .

----------


## RA4FOC

*RK4FB*, 
.   ,    .   .

----------


## RK4FB

*sp2jjh*,   ! ,   ...         RA9YTJ -       ,         .

----------


## R6BK

> , +.     , VY TKS *sp2jjh*!



     ,     ? :Crazy:  :Laughing:  :  :   :!:

----------


## R6BK

::::  :::: 


> * RU6BK* ,  ?   4   100 .       ,       .



 :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## RK4FB

...  91        -?

----------


## RK4FB

*RA4FOC*,  ?    ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


    -   ::::         .

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3bp*,      ,   , . ,     :Wink:

----------


## RK4FB

> P.S.      CW    , 
> - UW3DI     ? 
>    .  .


,     ,          ,         7-     :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3bp*,  -    ?  ::::

----------


## RK4FB

*rz3bp*, ,      .    -3  10 .

----------


## RK4FB

> .   .


 ....    ...     ...         :Wink:

----------


## RK4FB

.
     .
 :Smile:

----------


## RA4FOC

> 


,       ,    LC72131    .

----------


## seybr

*RK4FB*,
,      ?     ?

----------


## R6BK

:Crazy:   :!:   :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## R6BK

> * RU6BK*,         ?       .


                   -  ?..     ,    ,     ,   .                 :           --        ?..                    :           --        ?       :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## R6BK

-   !     ! ,      !..

   .  ,     . **     .

----------


## RK4FB

,     :

----------


## RK4FB

> .


   ?

  ,  , ,      -    -         .

----------


## RK4FB

> 


      !    3  2,4     ,   ?      ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ,         ,


 ...      3     .  :Smile:                 -      ?     LC -     ,   .   ,        ,        80    ,      .

----------


## RK4FB

...  :Crying or Very sad: 
2N7000 -   ...     -  ...      ...
  ,          -   ...
     LA1185 -  ...     - ...     ... 
      -   ...     ... 
  -      -  :Wink:

----------


## gromoboy

,   .     "",   "SA "  ... .

----------


## VICTORY

> - ,       -.


          .     .   ,      .         ,  
     .

----------


## RK4FB

LA1185 ( 3, 6)     10      2,4   1    VT3... 

      6-    6 -     0,5 ...

...   3    .

----------


## RK4FB

*mithun*,    5-  LA1185     ....

----------

, .
     .  , .

----------


## RK4FB

> V3 ?


  ! 




> 


  ::::   ...        :Smile:

----------


## _

> , .
>      .  , .


  ! -     ,    .   : UR3QQW(@)mail.ru   .
.

----------


## rz3bp

> 


    ?  :Smile: 
       "" :Sad:  :::: 
,   NWT-7  . ().

P.S.   ! !

----------


## RK4FB

> 0.11-


   ,      1-  LA1185 ...     ...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## US5MGT

:Smile:         AFL    ,          MOD ?            ?         :Smile:                        ( , )                  :Smile:  
PS:       !    :Smile:

----------


## VICTORY

> -


       4053     ADG 774.       .

----------


## RA9YTJ

:
1   3   ,  2.     .       100   (   67) ,     ,       .
2    ,      . (      ),    .
3   2     ,  2   1    4053,      ,        .
4    1  2     ,      .
       10.    .

----------


## RK4FB

> 2    ,      .


     ,      (   )      .  :Smile:

----------


## RV3LE

> ...


,  ADG   ?            -   2- .
      . ,   ,   ,   -  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  ADG   ?


  .   .  -     ,     .  -   -             ...

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      ""  VT2


  !     ,         0,5  -    FB-Micro.      *RA9YTJ*,    :

----------


## vadim_d

> ,      (   )      .


,    ,          ,       .

----------


## Serg

AG774,     LA1185,  2-3  SA612,       . :(

----------


## VICTORY

> AG774,     LA1185,  2-3  SA612,       . :(


  ,  ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,    ,


    ...   ...       ...

----------


## rz3bp

> 1.    -          CW


   .   ,    ?      CW ? :Smile: 

*    ADG774:*          .       ?

 :
http://www.yu1lm.qrpradio.com/SDR%20...R2A++YU1LM.pdf

----------


## UR6HCF

> .   ,    ?      CW ?


!     -      ?    ""   CW            VD15     CW ""   LA1185            ,    -    -  "" CW .          (      CW )             -       .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

, !
 2      ,       2      
 .       . 



> RA9YTJ,    :


   VT2  ,   !
    RX       , 
   .     50 +-  . ,      -  , 
  -   .     .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...0&d=1281359609 , 
   20 !!! 
 pse    ,   RX,   ,        .
    SDR   (  )       , 
          .
           .

----------


## RK4FB

> :   -  0.11    ?


    -   ,    0,3  -  ,      ...          - ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

> .


 ,   ,   ,     ?  ::::

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,   ,     ?


 ,       ,   : 
1.        ,    
     .
2.   RX/TX      .
3.       -    
 .
         ,       .

----------


## RA9YTJ

*Oleg UR6EJ*,     ,           :       ,      .

----------


## RA4FIX

> VT2  ,   !


  -   ,         . ,   ,  2 - !
:    ,        .     .         :Rolling Eyes: .   , ,          :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

> 


   ?




> **


    ,     "    ,       -     ?

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> "    ,       -     ?


   ,           .
    (  )    ()   R  , 
    , .. .    ,     6_8    
 ,     (  ,  ).
    LC      . 
   -, .. ...
  , ..  ,    ,        
     , " ".




> - ?


   ,  ,    - ,     .

----------


## ua4nu

, ,    "",    ""   .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

R69.

----------


## RK4FB

*Genadi Zawidowski*, ...  ...     100 ,        ,      ...      .

----------


## RK4FB

> 


   ?    0.11            .        -   ,               -            -     ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...HM/BA3308.html  ROHM
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...TC/BA3308.html  UTC

----------


## RK4FB

**,  ...      3,9,    ...       .

----------


## vovanez

> ,      \ 1\2   200      .


  4  ?

----------


## RK4FB

> 4  ?


 ,        .. - ...   -  ...  ::::

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


  ...    ...  :Smile:

----------


## ua4nu

" " ( ) -   " "  ,    ""  .    ,           :-).
      ?

----------

> **,  ...      3,9,    ...       .


_ RK4FB   ._            .
Ku=30.     20  30 
 
U mV          : :1   --10 --        - 20  -- 30  -- 50 --       100
U mV:       30    -300      - 600     -  660 -      660 -      660

u=100.      6  7 
 
U mV:  -           --1 ---- 5 ---- 6  --- 7 ----10 -- 100
U mV     :100 -500     - 600      -650 -     660      - 660

Ku=500.      1  2 
 
U mV      : ---1 ----       2        ---- 5     --- 10 --      100 -     200
U mV: 500   - 650 -   660   - 660    - 750 -      800
        (    ,   , ..   )

           (  30-50)        50.    Ku=30           .      ..    .        500,            . 
    ?               (S=9+30) ?
    BA3308   RC.2.J    .
,     5     0-2,     .

----------


## RU4UU

?    .

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


  2sk241 - ,      8-10 .

----------


## RA4FIX

*RK4FB*,
˸,  R4,  -     -  ?  ,     ?  2 -  ?      ~15    ?       ,     2-    ? -,  ,   15   :Smile:        ,   .  ,   " 827-"   ,      (~70).

----------


## vovanez

offtop on:

To RK4FB:
 ,           ,    -  . .
  ,      ˸      . 
  .



> *vovanez -  *


   --    ,,  ,  -  ,
 . ,  -   10-12   ((

    ,,        ,    
MasterLite   , 50% .
 ,73!

offtop off.

----------


## RK4FB

> R4,  -     -  ?


   L5 ?



> ,     ?


  - ,     .



> ~15    ?


     ...



> ,   " 827-"   ,


 -!!!  ::::   ?

----------


## RK4FB

*RA4FIX*,...       (   ),      .  .    ,        :Wink:      ,           ::::  



> ~3mA!? ׸  ?   ,      !


  - ,          :Wink: 



> 


 ( ,    ) ...  ...



> .


     .   ...     -  :Wink:

----------


## RA4FIX

> ...


 ! ׸     R.      ,    ,            ..   .  =R .    -   ( :Smile: ).     ,    ,        :Crazy: 
    !  ,      .

----------


## AversT

> ,  , ,        Zio=600 Om.    ...


, !

 :Smile: .
,  !  ?
 -   :Smile: .

----------


## RA4FIX

> -


  :Super:    ,     !  "",  .   ,    9- .       :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## RA4FIX

*rk4fk*,  , ?     !      (      :Smile: )
*RK4FB*,   ?    ?

----------


## RA4FIX

,    !     ,    " ".  ,   " ".     (     ),   "".   ! !

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


 ,  ...  ...

----------


## r4fk

,    SW2010?    ?

----------


## ew4ew

> - ADG774  4053...


      -        ...

----------


## r4fk

Integral
  ?,     ?    ,   &

----------


## Integral

> ?    ,


 .     3-  




> ,  - .


   ?    ,    - .    , .
   ,   2.

----------


## VICTORY

> ,   2


 2-3 BF998      LA1185.

----------

> ,    ,         "" ....         ... :


     :    40,   ,    2 ,         100()   1 .   342,      ,      R*=24k    +U            .

----------


## rv3ae

**, , -   !!!
 2  ,         .  ,     .

----------


## rv3ae

, ! ,  ,   .   , -   (),      (  , .. ).     ,     .

----------


## RK4FB

*rv3ae*, , !   ...  ,      ... qrx!

----------


## Serg007

> R=1,8 ,   L=30mH,  LC  (  L  =150)  3    ,     .            . ..


 ,    -              ,    ,        -    ,         ( 2,7),    -    . 
        ,      2N7000

----------


## rz3bp

> 3758, LA1185    .


   . .

----------

> *      ?*    ...     0,3-0,4  ,        3308    0  1     1 +4,7,      .


    .         0,3    .     "  "   "",      ;    ,       ;   R-,        .  
        ,  ""  S-  S+30 -S+60 (U >1).   -    >> 40  .   ,   ,   .     ? 

  , ..       " ".     ,         .

     3 ,    UR6EJ     ,          .

----------

> ,    ,        , 368  - ...   ,  301   -.


.    368-  .      ,     .       ,     .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 3 ,    UR6EJ


   L1       3 .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> (    )    3     ,    .


  , ..         ,        .    .      (   ),    .     ,   ...
 -    1   (  1_2)            .          .
     ,            ,     200 ,     .

----------


## rz3bp

> , .....


,   !  http://sunsdr.com/images/fbfiles/images/new_audio.jpg

  ( SDR) . :Smile:  ( .)
http://www.sunsdr.com/ru/forum/10-sunsdr----/826--.html

----------


## RK4FB

> ..  SDR.


   ...   ...     ::::   FB-Next,           ...    ---       ...

----------


## RK4FB

*UA0YAS*,   ,      ,    ::::  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post367321

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

**, 
 LA1185 ( 7358,   )       30  ,   ,       .  ,  NE602/SA602/NE612/SA612,         75-80  ( -  ). ?

----------


## Serg007

> **, 
>  LA1185 ( 7358,   )       30  ,   ,       .  ,  NE602/SA602/NE612/SA612,         75-80  ( -  ). ?


       ,    , -3  65-70, 2  85-90 .

----------


## ledum

> ,    , -3  65-70, 2  85-90 .


,         .
SA602 - =5, IIP3= 13
AD831 - =10, OIP3=25,     6     , IIP3=19 
    200-2700 , . 2.5

 174 +10*log(2500)=  174+34= 140
    / 10
SA602:  140+10+5= 125  0.25  50  
AD831:  140+10+10= 120  0.45  50  
(    )

DD3=(IIP3-P)*2/3
SA602: DD3=( 13-( 174+34+5))*2/3=81.3
AD831: DD3=(19-( 174+34+10))*2/3=99.3
LT5522     950-2150  DVB-S2  VSAT,         -   .  -  .

----------

> ,    , -3  65-70, 2  85-90 .


    . 
  LA1185        .  20  80  ,      ,      ,    ,     9+40.            10,   ,         2=85-90.
     1741     LA1185   ,    "-",    .       ""    ,     .

----------


## UR5VFT

*rv3ae -   ..
*

----------


## RK4FB

...   ...   -       .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 


     .
  -      !
( , , 2   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1277965705 )
         ,      .
,    .
    :    R     2,     .
  ?
... :Crying or Very sad: 




> .


R VT22  ,       20_50




> 12-15   8.865


  .
       1741,    30_40.
    -    +  .
 1      ""     .
       7_8   8  .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ?


    -  ,    1    . 
    ,     ,  R93  :Smile: .




> ...   ...


 ,  ,    !
. 28   280  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...1&d=1275480392

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ..


1.  ,    , ..      .
 RV3AE, ,   2 -    ,     .
. http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...0&d=1275480844
2.     , ..         .
3.      ,    ... :Embarassed:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

-,    DA1       .
,    -   ,    40_50,   R   , 
  R   .




> ..


   VT24          10!!!
-   ,   ,    ...

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,
     ,      . 
  -     . :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 


,   ,      ""    .
      ,     ,
  .  :Neutral:  
 ,   ,   ...
 ,     ,   ?
--------------
,  :



> ,   -   ,     !
> ...    -   ,


: "  - .   ."  . 16
      . :Razz:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> SW2010


.




> -        ...


     ,    ,   ,     ...  :Neutral:  




> ,     .


     . 
 .




> 3308  - ?


      2N7000.
         BA3308.
      2 ,  .       ,
  .   315.
RX -  0,5_1  ,  TX - 0,05_0,1

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ,


        ?
------------
      -      VD2    15
       3  !!!  
 R9 + R. T1 ( ,   10). 
          2,   
   .        1 .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ...


  18  ,          .
---------------
           Spectra Lab, 
,      . 
   (8)   300_400  ,     
 ,     .
,           .  :Smile:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 


   ,      LA1185         .
 ,      .
   !  :Razz:

----------

> ?
> ------------
>       -      VD2    15
>        3  !!!  
>  R9 + R. T1 ( ,   10). 
>           2,   
>    .        1 .


  .
..      ,  . 
 R12-VD2-C15-R9 ( )          ""  .    R12     .   - ,      ( ).

..  2  3    . 2=4,7  ,  ||  0,15,     .

.

----------

> .
> 
> 
>         ,           .


  -   .   :    R12.   ,   .

----------

> -  . 
>     ,      -   ?



  3308  ..       .
  ,        .        .    .

  11.01.2011  ,      .

    !

----------


## VICTORY

R21   ,  ,  .   .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> - ...


  ?   -             ...      PFR3 -    .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

mega32 (  128,   ),    9834  " "  .   "   " ...      ,    ? (XIT/RIT     -  SPLIT).    AD9834  -  "" .      .     .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 8   9832-34 ?   .


 8  16   ...   - , split, band -  .     . tune,  .

----------


## VICTORY

-       ,  2SK241.    20  ,     .       .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

:    ... cat       -   .        .

----------


## ur3ilf

> 


          .           ?              .   :Cool:

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.    -     .
    ,   .
     .  , ,           -.
   CAT .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 595  -


     ,    .
DD8 -      ( ,        ).



> ......   - ?


  .    8    .          -   .   ? 30  2010  ATmega32A     200 .



> -  .


  ,    -    .



> AD9834 -


-      ,   ... .
     50  ,     -   ...

----------


## ur3ilf

> -  .


    ?             . ::::       ,         ,        .    .      . :Crazy: 
       .
 .....

----------


## RK4FB

> 1.   2    2 ...


    : 2sk241++ ...            0,1  , -10/12         0,3-0,5 . 



> 4.   DA1   DA2. (   DA1)


 ?       ?



> 5.         .


    ...  , !
      -    ...

*  9 ():*




> 3.   ,  VT2   ,     2  .


       ...

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB   
>       ... 
> !


  ???   .   1-  ?

  ,   ? . .

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*, ...        :Wink:     ...

----------


## RK4FB

> 1.  VT1   DA1  !!!        ,    VT2/


  ,     ...     :Smile: 



> 2.   VT2  **,      .       !


       ,  Uagc    0,6-4 .   ,      ,   - .



> 3. R7  34  .


 , .



> 4.    VT1,  R8           680  
>   U  .      1,8


 ???  -    ,  BF998    , -, Uagc   -4.



> 6.    VT1,    ,      .


     -  ,    -   .



> 7. 31        1 .


 .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      ,          .


    .. ...       ...

*  19 ():*




> ,      VD1, VD2  !


 ,   :Smile:         ...

*Oleg UR6EJ*,  , ...      ,   ?

----------


## RK4FB

> 2    ,     ?


         5-8  ...       :Smile: 




> ?     ,   ?


    ...  ...

   ,  ""     :Smile:  . .

----------


## RK4FB

> 1.    ADG774     0,5U ?


   -  ,      ...   ... -  ...




> ADG     0,5 U


    ...   ...




> 2SK241 ,


    ""        8-10 




> 4.    ,        5 .   CW... 
>  33=0,47 R21=47 ,   0,5 .   30   . 
> 5. 31   .       .


, ...

----------


## RK4FB

> ??? 
>      ADG774


    -  ,   ADG  ...   TTL .

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*,        ADG774:

----------


## rv3ae

,   !
...  VD1  VD2     R 1-2.  64    . 
       "" CW.    , , ,   ""  RX-TX.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> 64    .


,   :
 12,  R2, R3      .
   R10   .
L2    40 ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

> VT2     "" :     R 5-10,   .       F cw  65.


      , ,     , ,         :Smile: 

  ...         miniCircutes ADE-1?   -, , UA1ARN ...  -    ...   ...       -   :Smile:

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*,-       ...        :Smile:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> ?


 S     ,   42   ,   ,  .
   : 
  DA1   = 5_10  (   ),      . 
     R = 4,7_10   S .
          0,3   DA1.
 3  !   =1_2   ,       .
---------
 :
7, 18 -   10n.
R37 - 
R4 -      470
L2 -   40

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

,     ,     EWB.
  :
. 
1. 
2.  SSB
3. CW
    .
       .
,  3       .

----------


## RK4FB

> S


      ...



> DA1   = 5_10  (    ),      .


  -        ,         ...     .



> 3. CW


 ...          ...      400-450 ...          1

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*,    :

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*, R30 -      ,   ?
    -    -      1

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*,   ?   ?

    :

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*,  -6      ?

        ,  ...    -   -  ...

----------


## RK4FB

> 160_1300  -6  240_1000  -3


  :Wink:    ,       .

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*,,       ,        ?

----------


## RK4FB

> 


 A R   ?

----------


## RK4FB

*Oleg UR6EJ*,        ...  10...   ...
*off top*  ... ...  ...       :Wink:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

R37=6,2  -  , ...
  . 
      30.
 US5MSQ    "  "    -  50!
...   ,    -   .
   1   . 
.    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1277965705
  R25           U .
     .

----------


## Serg007

> ...
>   . 
>       30.
>  US5MSQ    "  "    -  50!
> ...   ,    -   .
>    1   . 
> .    http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...7&d=1277965705
>   R25           U .
>      .


     .
           -       , ..    ,    -      (     120-150                       10-20,   CW          ,        R21  7-10 .

----------


## RK4FB

*Serg007*,      ,  , ,   !     ...     ,  -4       ...       . ,     ,      ,    , .

----------


## RK4FB

*Serg007*, !    .    -   :

----------


## RK4FB

...  ::::

----------

, .
 ?     CW-?
-   .
, UY7QQ.
73!

----------


## ew2ah

!     ,    RK4FB -       AD9850   TIC .   ,  ,  .   () ,   DDS       ABRACON 80.000M-A AHT-102.   (  ).   -,      ,    , !

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ABRACON 80.000M-A AHT-102.   (  ).


       (     ).  , ?
http://www.abracon.com/Oscillators/aht.pdf

----------


## LY2U Albertas

1  1 ..

----------


## LY2U Albertas

E    .

----------


## LY2U Albertas

> .      ! 73!


UT7QT.    .       30     .    ..        .  1350. .    .   .  ,     .  .

----------


## LY2U Albertas

.    .    .  29-320.

----------


## vic_212

...

----------



----------

